# Got My Buck scored 191 5/8



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I had an Official Buckmaster score done today


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats ! That's a dandy, neat character to the rack.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice Buck Congratulations


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have always wanted a drop tine. not only did you get one but it has a bunch of others, lol.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Tough to beat that one!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great buck! That's going to be hard to beat.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> I have always wanted a drop tine. not only did you get one but it has a bunch of others, lol.
> sherman


Uh, where do you see a drop tine in that pic? 

What I wonder is was the buck scored as typical or non-typical? I'm figuring it had to be non, since the irregular deductions are so few.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Uh, where do you see a drop tine in that pic?
> 
> What I wonder is was the buck scored as typical or non-typical? I'm figuring it had to be non, since the irregular deductions are so few.


The Buckmasters scoring system is its own entity, and measures every tine. There aren’t really separate categories, but they do list them as regular or irregular based on inches of irregular tines. Its totally different then the Boone and Crockett system.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

What a beast....congrats


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Now that's a heck of a BUCK!! And in my HUMBLE opinion is measured the only way it should be,measure it all.The deer has no control on the way it's growing that rack,give it due diligence.You are very fortunate to see a buck of that quality let alone bagging one once in your lifetime.Way to Go!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> Uh, where do you see a drop tine in that pic?
> 
> I went back and took a better look. I thought he was holding one in his left hand. my bad!
> sherman


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Jealousy prevents me for commenting 
Nice Deer ! A buck of a life time.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice one!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice buck!


----------



## rfair (Dec 20, 2013)

Awesome buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfair (Dec 20, 2013)

Awesome buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfair (Dec 20, 2013)

Awesome buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Great buck. Nets are for fishing magis


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotworms said:


> Great buck. Nets are for fishing magis


Did imply different? I never mentioned "net" or "gross".


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Congrats on an amazing buck.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

The more I look at that buck the bigger it gets lol what a beast


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> The Buckmasters scoring system is its own entity, and measures every tine. There aren’t really separate categories, but they do list them as regular or irregular based on inches of irregular tines. Its totally different then the Boone and Crockett system.


Oh! Thanks for pointing that out. I totally missed that. I thought it was scored B&C, and not Buckmasters. I knew that there were groups out there that advocated for scoring all inches of antler regardless of symmetry. I kind of agree with them. The antler is there, why not measure it and count it?!

But, I can understand the other sides viewpoint as well. The Jordan buck can be well appreciated both for it's mass and symmetry!

sherman51, unfortunately, you replied within the "quote" box, so it doesn't show up here. But I believe you're right. The left hand does appear to be holding a "handlebar", otherwise known as a drop tine!


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

That sure is 1 heck of a buck!!! Congrats to you Bankrunner!!!


----------

